# Can they stop with the awesome looking MTls now??



## CJB85 (20/11/20)

Just when I thought the rabbit hole is closing, they have to release an Edgar Allen Poe themed atty! 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/20)

Oh my word, that does look nice though.... Just one more RTA, quoth the Raven "Nevermore"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/20)

commence drooling now!!!!

I take back what I put on the Xmas Wishlist thread... I want one of these! Bloody Rabbit Hole!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (14/12/20)

CJB85 said:


> Just when I thought the rabbit hole is closing, they have to release an Edgar Allen Poe themed atty!
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 214359


Bad news for your wallet mate, in my opinion best MTL RTA of 2020!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85 (14/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Bad news for your wallet mate, in my opinion best MTL RTA of 2020!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 216725


Well, the Ether already killed my Expro, so maybe the Expro can make way for this... I just love the crow theme. What makes it so good for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/20)

I see it selling for £54

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I see it selling for £54


Ouch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I see it selling for £54





CJB85 said:


> Ouch!



Out of budget for me!

"But the traveller, travelling through it,
May not -- dare not openly view it;
Never its mysteries are exposed
To the weak human eye unclosed;"

it shall remain unseen by me for the time being

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (14/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Out of budget for me!
> 
> "But the traveller, travelling through it,
> May not -- dare not openly view it;
> ...


I’m also not very keen on buying anything highly priced until I see if it stands the test of time...we’ll see when the hype is over.... Besides, I have enough gear of which I’m satisfied that I can rotate over a good 3 weeks period and my Expromizer is still sitting in its box

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> my Expromizer is still sitting in its box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (14/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Out of budget for me!
> 
> "But the traveller, travelling through it,
> May not -- dare not openly view it;
> ...


Same here, in fact, I should not even be thinking about anything else anymore.
I am exceptionally happy with the Ether (and I have not even tried it in DL yet) and I have a setup for pretty much every vaping need.
I have a number of bow-related expenses looming, so vape gear SHOULD take a very distant back seat until something breaks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (14/12/20)

CJB85 said:


> Well, the Ether already killed my Expro, so maybe the Expro can make way for this... I just love the crow theme. What makes it so good for you?


True MTL basically 25 different MTL draws covering from super-tight to loose, silent smooth airflow really is silky smooth with absolute great flavour. Machining and threading is excellent, i think most of that flavour is do to with the smooth bell inner chamber, beautifully machined! The newer version (not the one i have) has even more airflow inserts but really doesn't need them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------

